# advice on problems with a motor i just got.



## o2simo20 (Jun 8, 2010)

first off, i know i haven't been 'on' the forum a lot and haven't made a lot of contribution to the forum, so i understand if people ignore this post etc.

i just want some input from others to see what their opinion on this situation is.

i needed a new motor because the ford fiesta i had failed it's MOT and i didn't want to put £100 or more in parts into a motor that was just £175 to start with.

so i was offered a £4k loan from hsbc, at like 18.9% or somethin' with a total of £5.2k over 3 years.

got the £4k, decided to get a ford focus 1.6 tdci on a '55 reg. from a local car 'showroom' (it's on a local industrial estate, so not 100% sure it's a showroom but it was on www.auto-trader.co.uk, trader, not private) and it was £3800, it's had 1 owner, fsh, hpi clear etc, and had 94k on the odo when i got it, and the ad. described it as in 'excellent condition'.

made sure the oil, screen clean, water etc was all ok, as soon as i got it.

had it for 2 weeks, did about 300 miles in all, and it started spittin out a lot of black smoke one afternoon, stopped and had a look, no oil at all in it.

got all the MOT's and stuff out, and the 'full service history' (a joke tbh, just a print out from the 1 owner (a lease firm) with lots of details of little bits that it's had done to it, but no reciepts).

first i noticed that the mileage on the first of the 2 MOT's was incorrect, the September 2009 MOT lists the mileage as 74k, but the August 2010 MOT lists the mileage as 65k, and the August 2010 MOT doesn't have a signature on it.

i contacted the showroom and was advised that it was the turbocharger, and that this isn't covered on the 28 day warranty, and that at most i can have a £100 contribution to the repairs.

im not even sure if it is the turbocharger, i don't know a lot about engines tbh.

i said that under the Sale of Goods Act 1979 a vehicle must meet the standard a resonable person would regard as satisfactory.

i wouldn't consider 300 miles use from a £3.8k vehicle before it has a serious engine fault to be satisfactory, is this reasonable?

at this point i also mentioned that the MOT's have 'issues' and was adv. that i can have a lease vehicle to use and that if i get the vehicle to the showroom it will be 'sorted' (no specifics, just that it will be sorted).

the service history states that at 92k it had a new turbocharger, the car now has 96k on it, is it reasonable for me to expect more than 4,000 miles from a new turbocharger?

im not sure what to do now, ideas?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Check out forums on moneysavingexpert.com for advice, or of course Citizens Advice Beurough (however you spell it lol).

I would guess, if it was a trade sale, that it's not fit for purpose, and you should be entitled to a repair without any cost to you? 

Anyone else able to help this chap out with advice guys?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I would have thought so or you would be able to reject the car. Talk to Consumer Direct - there will probably be a template for a letter on their website. If you had bought the car on finance, then I think the finance company are also jointly responsible with the dealer who sold you the car, but I don't know where you stand with a personal loan. Again, talk to Consumer Direct for advice.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You have a 6 month warranty by law now, it's statutory. Ask for clarification of the MOT problem, if it comes back dodgy demand a refund immediately. As for the turbo, if it's only four months old it should be covered by whomever did the work.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Check this thread out:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185450&highlight=volvo

at the bottom of the first post is a link to check the cars MOT history, if it has indeed been clocked, you can give the car back and get your money back.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bet they have been clocking the car, get your money back and report them to VOSA.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

It sounds a bit dodgy that at first they wanted to fob you off with £100, but then when you mentioned the mileage issue they said "we'll sort it all out".


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

chances are if it was a lease car it will have been clocked and proberly had a very hard life,not to sure about 6 months but i know you definatly get 3 months warranty by law.take it back and demand a refund otherwise take them to court


----------



## o2simo20 (Jun 8, 2010)

right, sry i haven't provided a update to this post since like last week.

the showroom have provided me with a 'rental' (it's a fiesta on a 52 plate with no cd/ stereo lol) and have said that the turbocharger will be replaced with a reconditioned one, with a 30 day warranty.

didn't sign nothin' for the rental, and got nothin' but the key, no paperwork etc.

still not sure what to do tbh, consumer direct said that because it's less than £5k i can't claim legal expenses if i take it to small claims etc.

let the showroom sort it and keep the vehicle?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

When they say you can't claim legal expenses, do they mean you won't be awarded the costs of taking the garage to court? If you register the claim online I think it costs less than £200, but I don't know what other expenses are involved if any.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I would be asking for a full refund nothing less, wouldn't want a car with a dodgy past.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Get your money back mate, sounds dodgy to me!


----------

